# 1/12 shelby gt 500



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

I just pre-ordered this beast from hobbylinc.com. Is there any more info out there about it?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

This looks like the instruction sheet.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Poop! this server won't allow fotki!, besides it's the new 2010 shelby gt 500.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

This should be a great seller for Revell! I plan on picking one up. Their first new modern 1/12 kit in years:



























What was pre-order price on that? I haven't even checked into it yet.
Chris


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

modelsj said:


> ... besides it's the new 2010 shelby gt 500.


Ah. Yes. (ahem) Carry on.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

> What was pre-order price on that? I haven't even checked into it yet.
> Chris



It is 49.95, $20.00 off!


----------

